# Il m'arrivait de + infinitif



## fran_lv1

Salut, je voudrais savoir comment traduire cette phrase:
*Il m'arrivait* *de* lui rendre des visites quasi hebdomadaires, dont on me dit qu'elle se réjouissait énormement.


----------



## Áristos

A veces le hacía visitas casi semanalmente, de las cuales me cuentan que ella se alegraba enormemente.

Saludos.


----------



## fran_lv1

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## hual

Hola

*Il m'arrivait* *de* lui rendre des visites quasi hebdomadaires = Solía hacerle visitas casi semanalmente, de las cuales me cuentan que ella se alegraba muchísimo.


----------



## fran_lv1

Solía es una muy buena opción, muchas gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

O, también: 
_Solía hacerle visitas casi semanalmente, con las que -según me cuentan- ella se alegraba muchísimo. _


----------



## goofy79

la versión del segundo me parece mejor, con "solía" suena más natural creo yo...


----------



## Áristos

Pues yo temo que debo discrepar.
"Il m'arrivait de" creo que no muestra el hábito o costumbre que "solía" expresa, sino que se refiere más bien a "algunas veces", ocasionalmente.


----------



## hual

Áristos said:


> Pues yo temo que debo discrepar.
> "Il m'arrivait de" creo que no muestra el hábito o costumbre que "solía" expresa, sino que se refiere más bien a "algunas veces", ocasionalmente.


Hola

Me parece que "algunas veces" (ocasionalmente) es incompatible con "des visites quasi hebdomadaires".


----------



## Paquita

hual said:


> Hola
> 
> Me parece que "algunas veces" (ocasionalmente) es incompatible con "des visites quasi hebdomadaires".



Creo que "solía" implica que las visitas semanales eran lo normal, iba a verla casi cada semana. El texto original no lo dice así. 
Interpreto que de vez en cuando, podía ser que las visitas fueran semanales, pero no ocurría así todas las semanas. Además, el "casi" insiste sobre el hecho de que la visita semanal no era la regla.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

De acuerdo con Paquita.
La construcción impersonal indica que el hecho de esta frecuencia es fortuito.
Antes estas visitas eran mensuales (o anuales o lo que sea según contexto) pero llegó un momento en que se hicieron dos veces por semana.

(Una manera literal (no es propuesta de traducción) de decirlo sería:
- A veces sucedía que la visitaba dos veces a la semana)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Áristos

Exacto, a eso me refería en mi post anterior.

_Había épocas en las que le hacía visitas casi semanalmente, con las que me cuentan que se alegraba muchísimo_ (pero había otras épocas en que no ocurría de esa manera, y la frecuencia de visitas seguramente era menor)

Saludos.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Coincido con las explicaciones de Aristos y Paquita y la traducción de *Martine* aunque el "a veces" me parece  inútil.
Para traducir esta forma personal francesa se suelen utilizar los verbos impersonales: Acontecer que/ suceder que seguidos de un verbo en forma personal y en indicativo como en el ejemplo siguiente:
_Si acontecía que me ganaba el sueño, despertaba en seguida..._Torrente Ballester, Don Juan.
(_S'il m'arrivait d'être gagné par le sommeil, je me réveillais sur le champ..._).
Basta con imitar este modelo...y otros muchos iguales.
Un saludo


----------



## Áristos

Hola.
Yo creo que en la frase que motiva este hilo, si suprimes "a veces" y pones sólo "ocurría" o "acontecía" parece que estás hablando de una costumbre, de una conducta habitual, igual que si dijeras "solía".

_Sucedía/Acontecía que la visitaba casi semanalmente, y...._

Esta frase en mi opinión significa: _Yo la visitaba casi semanalmente y..._ 
Se afirma que eso era lo normal y lo que siempre sucedía.

En cambio, el sentido de "il m'arrivait" es que algo sucedía ocasionalmente.
Ese carácter ocasional se conserva en la frase que has citado de Torrente Ballester, porque, al ser una frase condicional (_S'il m'arrivait de.... - Si acontecía que..._) se está expresando que era una cosa que no siempre ocurría.

Por lo tanto, para conservar el sentido de no habitual, creo que debemos conservar "a veces" o algo similar en la frase. 
La sugerencia de Martine me parece muy acertada.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola :

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que hay que dejar claro que la visita casi semanal no era lo habitual ni la norma, sino algo que por épocas podía suceder.

Personalmente me quedaría con el "a veces" o similar, y quitaría el verbo acontecer, me sobra. Por ejemplo: Il m'arrive de pleurer : ¿A veces sucede que lloro? Diría: A veces/En ocasiones lloro; puede que llore a veces; Hay épocas/momentos en las/los que lloro... Con acontecer o suceder, me resulta pesada la frase.

Solo mi opinión.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me pregunto qué quieren decir con unas visitas *casi* semanales. ¿Cada 9 u 8 días? ¿Cada 10 u 11 días? 

  A lo mejor han querido decir que las visitas eran *casi todas las semanas*. En este caso, deberían de haber dicho:* il m'arrivait de lui rendre des visites presque toutes les semaines. 

*Una posible traducción podría entonces sencillamente ser: *a veces la visitaba casi todas las semanas*.


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola,
me pregunto (es decir, os pregunto) si no hay un aspecto en "il m'arrivait" que no se encuentra en "a veces" o "había épocas en que", a saber, la idea de que se trata de algo involuntario, que "me sucede" sin que yo necesariamente controle la situación.
Finalmente no es lo mismo decir "Il m'arrivait parfois de lui rendre des visites..." que "Je lui rendais parfois des visites...".
Lo que no se me ocurre es una traducción adecuada. Sería algo como "A veces me encontraba visitándola casi semanalmente", pero no me gusta esta variante.
Tal vez "Me sucedía a veces de hacerle visitas casi semanalmente"...

Cierto que la última es de gramática dudosa ...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

lorenzolan said:


> la idea de que se trata de algo involuntario, que "me sucede" sin que yo necesariamente controle la situación.


Es también la impresión que tengo.
En el sentido de:
- se daba el caso

Quizá otra manera de decirlo:
- A veces llegaba a visitarla... 

Pero me conformo con el: a veces  porque incluir el matiz de algo involuntario es mucho rizar el rizo, resulta pesado en español; ya en mi primera intervención decía que no lo proponía como traducción  .


----------



## GURB

Hola
El defectivo *acontecer* o_ suceder_ contiene ya en sí el matiz de _ocasionalmente_ a la vez que el de_ espontáneamente._ Por lo tanto es innecesario recalcar uno de ellos.
Un poco de poesía (Blas de Otero):
Acontece querer a una persona, 
          a un sapito, por favor, no lo piséis,
          también a un continente como Europa, continuamente hendido,
Un saludo
          herido a quemarropa...


----------



## lorenzolan

Sí, correcto. Pero como señaló Áristos más arriba, en este caso la formulación con "acontecía" no da buen resultado.



> _Sucedía/Acontecía que la visitaba casi semanalmente, y....
> 
> _Esta frase en mi opinión significa: _Yo la visitaba casi semanalmente y..._
> Se afirma que eso era lo normal y lo que siempre sucedía.


 
Yo pienso lo mismo. "Acontecía" aquí significa "era el caso...", "el hecho es que...". Tal vez sea un empleo abusivo del verbo "acontecer", pero es tan común que difícilmente alguien lea la oración en otro sentido.
Saludos


----------



## BAMBINA26

Il m'arrivait, alors que ma tante Marthe était toujours...de ce monde, de lui rendre des visites qusi-hebdomadaires, dont on me dit qu'elle se réjouissait énormément.

hola alguien me ayuda con esa frase yo la traduje asi:

Antes que mi tía muriera solía hacerle visitas semanalmente, de las cuales me cuentan que ella se alegraba enormemente .

espero respuesta
gracias


----------



## jemagamba

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
*Souvent il m'arrivait de passer des nuits blanches*
¿Como podria traducirse esta frase? Tengo problemas para encontrar una traduccion precisa para la estructura de "il m'arrivait" porque no estoy 100% seguro de las implicaciones de su significado.

Decidi ser lo mas literal posible y mi propuesta de traduccion quedó asi:

_ A menudo* llegaba* a pasar las noches sin dormir._

¿Es correcta mi propuesta? ¿Alguna otra sugerencia?


----------



## jprr

Como siempre depende del contexto...
¿era costumbre del locutor?  (solía trasnochar) o ¿por alguna razón no conseguía el sueño?


----------

